# Grow Box Too Hot... Any ideas?



## THE 420 ONE (Jul 4, 2006)

Just made up the whole box here are the specs:

3'deep x 4'wide x 6'tall
6"intake and exhaust fans
600w hps
mini desktop fan


its getting way too hot. like 85-98f.

havent even bothered to try and grow n there yet figured i was just gonna kill the plants

planning to do a mini hydro ebb and flow table.

any advice other than a/c to fix the heat problem

thanks

420


----------



## THE 420 ONE (Jul 4, 2006)

i was thinking of separating the light from the plants with some glass and separate fans for both chambers.. do you think that will work?

any advice would be great thanks!

420


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jul 4, 2006)

What type reflector do you use? In that little space its going to be hard to keep temps down. My setup with the 600w runs about 84-89 degrees, that is with exhaust fans, A/C, and a cooled reflector....


----------



## THE 420 ONE (Jul 4, 2006)

dont know what its called but its rectangle and it has a bend on either side of the bulb.  ya know the one.

i think im gonna try the glass idea.  maybe double layer it, well see how it works.

will it grow if the temps are in the 80's?

thanks

420


----------



## ganjabanned (Jul 4, 2006)

At temps over 80--85F (without CO2 augmentation) growth slows.
At temps over 100F, growth stops (the plant doesn't die it just stops growing).
Usually high temps in a growroom can be cured by
-putting in more powerful fans
and/or
-intaking cooler air.


----------



## AeroTX (Jul 23, 2006)

It WILL grow, but it will also cost an arm and a leg for electricity trying to keep it cool, I know. I hae discussed cutting into the A/C line, and routing it into the box. All you have to do if you are renting is get some mud, and paint, and you can put the cutout back in and mud and paint aroudn it and no one will ever know. I may try the glass idea, but it's hard when you have the ladies in the way!


----------



## Insane (Jul 23, 2006)

IMO 85-98 isn't way too hot, it'll grow just fine. Cooler temperatures are more ideal, but lets face it, mj is a weed, and it will grow like one! If you aren't happy with that temp, then I'd just add another exhaust fan, nice and simple. Get that hot air outta the box before it has a chance to build up.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 24, 2006)

Glass and seperate fans in the light area, may work well. make sure you have good flow thru venting with it. Faster you get the heat out of the light compartment the better. Or if your willing to spend the bux. get a cool tube for the HID.  Renting the less "holes" you cut into the walls the better. IMHO.


----------



## growjoe05 (Jul 24, 2006)

this link might be able to help. they sell great indoor stuff here. i recommend trying this to help with heating, its run from your computer. 
(mod edit)


----------



## AeroTX (Jul 29, 2006)

Mine is running at 81.2 degrees right now, and last crop it was around 86 or so, and the bud was fine.


----------



## HGB (Jul 29, 2006)

had 2 days of 106 and 5 of 100* here outside and my girls out there are fine.... highest i go in grow room is 95 but try to keep it around 82-85

froozen jugs of water in front of your intake will help some (2-3* maybe)

nother idea is bigger intake, i use twice the intake size of the exhaust

good luck and grow on


----------



## growjoe05 (Jul 31, 2006)

so did you have any luck with the link i gave you? growtronix should help with automating your cooling system and truning your fans on and off from your computer. its really cool stuff.


----------



## vitocorleone (Jul 31, 2006)

Someone once told me that hot temps like 90F-92F are actually better when using CO2.. Since I live in a place where it's really hot I was thinking of getting CO2 instead of an extra air conditioner.  Would this work? 

I was also told that once a plant experiences temps in excess of 90F it spends the rest of it's life wondering if it's going to get that hot again and this has an affect on how large the plant is going to get.


----------



## growjoe05 (Aug 8, 2006)

well, with my experience, the hot temperatures will make the plants grow, but will have low quality.


----------

